# another laminated tea-candle holder



## phinds (Aug 1, 2019)

base is 3" x 3.5", height is 4", finish is multiple coats of shellac. The curly maple sides are highly chatoyant.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 1, 2019)

That's my favorite one yet. Great color combination!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 1, 2019)

Beautiful work. This is cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2019)

Now that's different. I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 25, 2020)

This is great! 
Wow, how have I missed this forum until now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 25, 2020)

SeanPEvans said:


> This is great!
> Wow, how have I missed this forum until now?


You've been busy doing amazing work of your own.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 25, 2020)

phinds said:


> You've been busy doing amazing work of your own.


Well, thank you Sir.


----------



## Tony (Aug 26, 2020)

Very nice Paul!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

